# 2/17/07 Iowa Pics and Vids



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here are some pics from today. Ended up being a long day for only have 2 inches of snow. Had a couple trucks out of service and my controller crapped out.
My truck and the guy I sub fors truck. When my controller died, I used his and he pulled a trailer around with the small Kubota doing side walk work.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

The back up truck doing an apartment complex. The last pic is of another truck that plows with us. The pivot pins either broke or fell out on his plow so he ended up driving the back up truck.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

First 2 are at a condo complex. Middle 2 are at Van Allen school and the last one is the big truck that normally gets used at the high school for there parking lot. With us being short on trucks it got pulled in to doing a couple other jobs as well. Here it is doing an Aldis. Its an old city of Burlington IA truck


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here are the vids. One is of me doing a pass at the high school and the other is of the big truck.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

how do you like the pro wings i had them on my v but i took them off they were wore out


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

That sucks when equipment goes down. Atleast in that case it wasn't a large event. Get everything fixed for the next one. payup


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

It also sucks when you get stuck. I saw this this morning when I was headed out to do some clean ups. Looks like the driver of the Bobcat was driving on top of some drifts and dropped thou the drifted snow.


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

My pro wings are beat up but I plan on getting them back on ASAP after this last storm. We are outside Moline ,IL. Originally from Batavia, Iowa,born and raised. When you use pro-wongs so long --------then go out without them,seems like it takes forever to clear a lot.


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

i wish i would have got some pics. but i to had plow issues then power went out in the house. so by the time i got things in order. i was off making the payup and trying to stay one step ahead of any phone calls. 
how many inches did you get? i think i was in some 10 to 12 inch lots.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I really like the wings so far. I have only used them once. All we got was ice this last storm. I think the only problem I have with them is that when I pull into the driveway they hit and take out a bush at home. Moms probably not happy but oh well.


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

We got 1/2 Inch frozen crust,then probrably 2 inches on top of that.Nasty stuff!


----------



## Vulcanclassic15 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Iowa blizzard*

Here is more photo's from Iowa, they were emailed to me the other day.

http://www.iowadot.com/2007_blizzard.html


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats why I carry a spare western handheld and a fisher fisherstick. Just in case. BTW you can just replaced the computer board for about $90. Verse the whole thing at $220.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Where can you get the computer board at?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Its a western part. Just ask your'll dealer. They probably will tell you they don't make suck a part. Since they rather sell you a new controller. You just have to take it apart, replace the board. Then put it back together.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

wow those were some cool pics of Iowa


----------

